# [Music] Fight Remix - contest entry



## spacedout (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi all,

Here's a remix I did for a contest that's been up at Indaba, promoting a new film. I've never done something like this before, so it was an interesting experience...

http://www.indabamusic.com/submissions/show/27398

I've also put it on Soundcloud (downloadable), but the quality seems to have suffered there slightly - odd, since I uploaded the exact same file to both places. Hopefully it's just for streaming purposes :dontknow:

http://soundcloud.com/white-space-studios/fight-remix

Some parts are some of the original stems, some are courtesy of Reason and my hardware synths, and some are from EW Symphonic Orchestra and Goliath. Mix was mostly done on headphones.

It's too late to change anything as far as the competition's concerned, but I'd still like to hear any comments on any aspect of this, in the interests of upping my game generally  

Cheers! :T


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

I like it, but I would suggest:

1. Snare/hat needs to come down. way down. They stick out more than anything else.

2. More verb on strings/pads and stuff. Not a ton more though.

3. There's some weird kind of phase thing going on...I dunno if it was on purpose, but to me, it sounds like around 1:42 there's a weird feeling balance between L/R...


----------



## spacedout (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks for listening!

I know about the drum sounds, but they were supplied as a single stereo mix, so there wasn't a lot I could do with them. I didn't want to reprogram the beat, and I couldn't play it myself at that tempo, so I just left it.

I hear ya about the reverb - will have another listen tomorrow (it's late here now).

The phasing was deliberate - it's only on the bass drum that appears the whole way through (and I was messing with the phase the whole way through as well). I wanted to give it an unsettled kind of feel, like you're not sure where it's coming from...

Thanks again :T


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

spacedout said:


> Thanks for listening!
> 
> I know about the drum sounds, but they were supplied as a single stereo mix, so there wasn't a lot I could do with them. I didn't want to reprogram the beat, and I couldn't play it myself at that tempo, so I just left it.
> 
> ...


You certainly did that haha. I was all "what the ?" It's more of a "this might make me sick" kind of feeling XD. I mean that in a good way


----------



## spacedout (Dec 17, 2007)

Glad it worked 

Listening again, I can see what you're saying about the reverb, but I just left it - for now anyway...

Cheers :T


----------

